# What's your Holy Shrine (Composer?, Music Hall? etc.)l



## gustavdimitri

I am sure a lot of TC members have places they absolutely have to visit before they die... 

For me that was in the first place the graveside of Dmitri Shostakovich at the Novodevitsji graveyard in Moscow ...:










Secondly it was the graveside of Gustav Mahler at the Grinzinger graveyard in Vienna ...:










And thirdly the Mahler composing hut in Toblach, now Italy ...:










What are your holy places? Show them here please!!


----------



## Pugg

​
The last resting place of Dame Joan Sutherland in Switzerland.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Nice thread topic 

Mine is Richard Wagner's Festspielhaus in Bayreuth - no matter how much its current management is trying to desecrate it

















and the grave of the man who remains my first and greatest classical love even if I am not listening to his music as much as I used to.









There is no inscription on that grave, but of course everyone who makes a pilgrimage to Bayreuth knows who exactly lies there.


----------



## gustavdimitri

'I wish I could score everything for horns...'
Richard Wagner


----------



## SiegendesLicht

gustavdimitri said:


> 'I wish I could score everything for horns...'
> Richard Wagner


I wish he did just that  I love Wagner's brass. And Mahler's brass too for that matter.


----------



## gustavdimitri

SiegendesLicht said:


> I wish he did just that  I love Wagner's brass. And Mahler's brass too for that matter.


Hear hear, apart from mayby Brahms and Bruckner sometimes..., I know no other composers who make use of the brass the way they do!


----------



## newyorkconversation

Having grown up in Boston, Symphony Hall was our Mecca of classical music. 

I returned last year for an unrelated event and attended a BSO performance (Terry Riley and Elgar). The acoustics are wonderful and it had many childhood and family associations. Very special feeling. I will be back - returning in February this season and planning to repeat each year.

Given that Boston's Symphony Hall is supposed to be a fairly faithful copy of the Vienna Musikverein I hope to see the original some time as well!

Meanwhile, although it's always fun to visit Lincoln Center, I have no such affection for David Geffen Hall.


----------

